# What to do?? help, husband emotionally invovled with other



## Pinkk (Nov 23, 2012)

SO, the last few weeks my husband tells me he thinks i dont love him and he is not happy. we went to counseling once. I thought we were going to work on things but i found out he has been talking to some girl at his work about us. she is the person to liste. Anyway he took her to his xmas party and the mall and lied to me. He said she is not that pretty but is nice and he might want to see about being with her!! WHAT? this coming from a guy that has never been like this. He even took off his wedding ring! I told him i would show him more love and make him happy but please dont leave me, i need him. He said i will be fine and maybe we can see if other people we are happy with. we have 3 children together!! he is NOT thinking of anyone but himself. I told him to stop talking to her, she is a homewrecking *****, and we can work on things. He doesnt want to so I guess he will have to find his own place. But should we get divorced? SHould we wait and see if we get back together? He still loves me he says and i love him and this is heartbreaking. im so sad and hurt and i just want him with me. Financially we cant afford another place, he expects me to run out and get a job. I have children to raise. IM a wreck. any suggestion, advice??


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Start by exposing the affair far and wide.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

